# Every Member of Emmure Quits Except For Frankie Palmeri



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 22, 2015)

Every Member Of EMMURE Just Quit Except Vocalist Frankie Palmeri - Metal Injection

For all those who like to rip on the band, here you go. Maybe the band reforming as a new project without Palmeri will give many listeners what they want. I know that Palmeri was one of the reasons that many people did not like the band.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Dec 22, 2015)

Why couldnt they just kick him out?


----------



## MoshJosh (Dec 22, 2015)

Interesting, maybe they wanted to just call the band quits, but he wasn't willing to let it end? 

Can't say I've ever been a huge fan of the band, but they put on a damn good live show.


----------



## TheKindred (Dec 22, 2015)

MoshJosh said:


> Can't say I've ever been a huge fan of the band, but they put on a damn good live show.


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 22, 2015)

im probably the


----------



## Quantumface (Dec 22, 2015)

I enjoy Emmure, especially in High School. But despite but anyone thinks about Frankie, theres no way im going to listen to a new band by these four guys unless its drastically different. Because Emmure is a very boring band when you strip everything away, and for some people you dont even have to strip anything away.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Dec 22, 2015)

Heartbreaking news to me. I hope Frankie will find a worthy squad, I wish him the best.


----------



## will_shred (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## MoshJosh (Dec 22, 2015)

^^^ got to admit I'm not sure the reason for posting that clip???

I don't see how dude getting electrocuted has anything to do with me saying they put on a good live show, or the topic?


----------



## Mangle (Dec 22, 2015)

I will add that there's nothing like a d*uchebag from NJ, they are an especially grating kind of annoyance that gets under your skin that you would rather end up killing yourself to get away from than have to deal with or be associated with. I know, I grew up there. There's just nothing for it, it's the way it is. These guys would rather bail on something they live for and grew up doing together, putting their hearts and souls into....


----------



## pastanator (Dec 22, 2015)

I was really into Emmure in high school. Like Goodbye To The Gallows was one of my favorite albums for a minute. Never really cared about the newer stuff though. All I can say is I hope the new band guys are doing is neat


----------



## Action (Dec 22, 2015)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Why couldnt they just kick him out?



Maybe they think the name itself is a pariah. I barely know them at all, but when I think Emmure, Frankie in a baseball cap is what I picture.


----------



## asher (Dec 22, 2015)

TheKindred said:


>



You might say their live show was... _electric_.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## TheKindred (Dec 22, 2015)

DarkWolfXV said:


> Haha, someone got a possibly deadly electric shock, haha, that's like, really funny
> 
> Now, if only that was Misha Mansoor...



Changing the subject of the joke from someone you like to someone you don't does not make it less in poor taste. Dude didn't die. Funny.



MoshJosh said:


> ^^^ got to admit I'm not sure the reason for posting that clip???
> 
> I don't see how dude getting electrocuted has anything to do with me saying they put on a good live show, or the topic?



I was agreeing with you. That's the best possible live show Emmure put on.


----------



## akinari (Dec 22, 2015)

As much as I dislike this band, I have a feeling Palmeri is about to surround himself with some much better musicians.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 23, 2015)

Action said:


> Maybe they think the name itself is a pariah. I barely know them at all, but when I think Emmure, Frankie in a baseball cap is what I picture.


This is EXACTLY why they are reforming a new band with a new name. Everyone who thinks "Emmure" thinks "Frankie". And shoot, maybe they wanted a new sound.

When I saw Emmure on tour this past March, they had Jayden Panesso from Sylar filling in on vocals. And the entire band, the music, sounded way better. So even if these guys don't change up their sound, they definitely will still sound better without Frankie.

Update: Ex-Emmure bassist reveals story behind band&#8217;s four-member exit (exclusive) - News - Alternative Press


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 23, 2015)

Is it bad that I feel a little bit more in the Christmas spirit just from reading the title of the article?   Djod is smiling upon me this season  

I seriously can't stand Emmure, and Frankie has a pretty large hand in that. Their guitar work never particularly grabbed me, but _man_ do I hate Frankie's vocals and lyrics  I'd definitely give that new project a chance, though!


----------



## edsped (Dec 23, 2015)

Maybe there is a God.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 23, 2015)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I seriously can't stand Emmure, and Frankie has a pretty large hand in that. Their guitar work never particularly grabbed me, but _man_ do I hate Frankie's vocals and lyrics



Hearing Emmure songs about Street Fighter is the musical equivalent of watching Legend Of Chun-Li.


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 23, 2015)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Hearing Emmure songs about Street Fighter is the musical equivalent of watching Legend Of Chun-Li.



Somebody said Street Fighter themed songs? 



But yeah, can't say that I'm a huge Emmure fan but I might check out the new stuff if they're getting a new vocalist, not like it's possible to downgrade from Frankie.



> The most important thing I have to say about all this is that there is no time or room for negativity in life, he concludes. If someone is bringing you down or holding you back from your full potential, it's time to cut them out, no matter how much you may love them.



Not really much of a surprise, there.


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 23, 2015)

Today, music has died.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 23, 2015)

Quantumface said:


> I enjoy Emmure, especially in High School. But despite but anyone thinks about Frankie, theres no way im going to listen to a new band by these four guys unless its drastically different. Because Emmure is a very boring band when you strip everything away, and for some people you dont even have to strip anything away.


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm guessing Frankie owns the name.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 23, 2015)

0000 0000 00000 0001
00000 0 000 000 00 0 001
0000 0000 00000 0001
00000 0 000 000 00 0 001


----------



## Genome (Dec 23, 2015)

There are now 01 members.

Sorry


----------



## Explorer (Dec 23, 2015)

Help me, SS.org! Band advice needed!

So, a while ago, one of the founding members of my band quit because he claimed I was an insensitive douche. 

A few months later, I did a radio interview, and I was so upset at the comments that I wrote a song about the radio people, even using sound clips, to show that I was tough enough to take them. Oddly, they thanked me for the free publicity, and made me look like a douche. 

Now, the other members of my band abandoned the band name and quit the band because they think I'm a douche. They didn't even have the decency to force me out, which would have allowed me to play the victim card. They claim they want a band situation free of negativity. As if I would ever be negative! I completely never whine!

So, I turn to you, my SS.org denizens, to ask... how do I turn this into a "They done me wrong!" story?


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 23, 2015)

Explorer said:


> Help me, SS.org! Band advice needed!
> 
> So, a while ago, one of the founding members of my band quit because he claimed I was an insensitive douche.
> 
> ...



Can the mods move this to the "Beginners/FAQ" forum?


----------



## asher (Dec 23, 2015)

Explorer said:


> Help me, SS.org! Band advice needed!
> 
> So, a while ago, one of the founding members of my band quit because he claimed I was an insensitive douche.
> 
> ...


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 23, 2015)

^ That's a tad harsh.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 23, 2015)

DarkWolfXV said:


> Now, if only that was Misha Mansoor...



"Oh man, you guys are dicks for laughing at someone for getting a deadly shock. 

...Now if it was this one musician I hate, then it's totally cool!"

Also, Misha's known for actually being a talented musician and songwriter, and is known for being humble and not being an absolute douchenozzle.



Cake Machine said:


> Sorry, no, what I meant to say was AIDS.








This ain't 4chan, kid.


----------



## Cake Machine (Dec 23, 2015)

I would rather listen to 99% of chart music that I hear than Emmure. It's a) all about the singer anyway and b) a crusty lesion on the anus of music, and of decency, therein.

.... your calls for leniency. Kill it with fire.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 23, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This ain't 4chan, kid.



Maybe Cake is looking for another ban... it would have to be like the third or fourth time in under a couple hundred posts.  Must be going for a record.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 23, 2015)

I agree Emmure is terrible... But dude, 3edgy5me. 



ArtDecade said:


> Maybe Cake is looking for another ban... it would have to be like the third or fourth time with just under a couple hundred posts.  Must be going for a record.



Can't wait to see him rant on another forum about how this place is so anti-free speech, even though this forum is privately owned.


----------



## SD83 (Dec 23, 2015)

There probably is only room for so much ego in every band. It's not like the whole "there is only one original member left" thing is anything new. The list of former Iced Earth members is about half as long as the appendix to The Lord of the Rings. He might be a massive douche, it might be just some kind of stage personality, I couldn't care less. I'm actually rather interested in what both sides will come up with. It's not gonna be the greatest thing ever, but it might be fun, once in a while


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 23, 2015)

SD83 said:


> The list of former Iced Earth members is about half as long as the appendix to The Lord of the Rings. He might be a massive douche, it might be just some kind of stage personality, I couldn't care less. I'm actually rather interested in what both sides will come up with. It's not gonna be the greatest thing ever, but it might be fun, once in a while



In that particular case, I'm pretty sure that it's unanimous to agree that John Schafer pretty much IS Iced Earth. He runs the show as he sees fit. 



> Extreme were not cool (they weren't, ever)




Extreme > *


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 23, 2015)

Iced Earth is mainly the Jon Schaffer show, but the first few albums had a good bit of input from members artists. A lot of the stuff up until The Dark Saga was co-written by lead guitarist Randall Shawver. Everything after that (about 90% of it) was all done by Schaffer. 

Funnily enough, people either consider The Dark Saga or Something Wicked the best (and last good) Iced Earth albums, but that's something for another thread. 

And yeah, anyone that thinks Extreme sucks, or says Nuno isn't a good guitarist needs to get their head checked.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 23, 2015)

He doesn't like Extreme or Emmure. Maybe its the letter E that has him all in a wobble...?


----------



## Cake Machine (Dec 23, 2015)

Off topic now, obviously, but once again... I actually like Extreme. I really liked them at the time, mainly because of Nuno. I always had reservations about Gary Cherone but dealt with it. But the point was - that's not the same as them being cool. And that, for me, impacted how I felt about the decisions that led to that 4 GRAND guitar being produced. They really weren't cool, I do actually remember this being distinctly the case. They were cool like Joe Satriani was cool (i.e.to nerds)... (and yes, I like Joe). And Joe was cool like Daniel Larusso was cool (ok, I hated Daniel Larusso)

And Frankie Palmieri is totally the Jon Schaffer in this situation!


----------



## lemeker (Dec 23, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And yeah, anyone that thinks Extreme sucks, or says Nuno isn't a good guitarist needs to get their head checked.



uhhmm....yeah about that. I happen to be one of those guys. I do think Extreme sucked, never ever liked them at all. However I do not think Nuno is a bad guitarist. Then again I felt the same way about Dokken/George Lynch too.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 23, 2015)

But how will we make fun of them now?


----------



## Cake Machine (Dec 23, 2015)

On 4chan.


----------



## Nats (Dec 23, 2015)

Who will be his bride now?


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Dec 23, 2015)

TheKindred said:


> Changing the subject of the joke from someone you like to someone you don't does not make it less in poor taste. Dude didn't die. Funny.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> "Oh man, you guys are dicks for laughing at someone for getting a deadly shock.
> 
> ...Now if it was this one musician I hate, then it's totally cool!"



Not what I meant. You can swap the name of Misha Mansoor to any musician fawned over on this forum. My point is: None of you would laugh if it was one of the musicians praised on here. Didn't mean to sound like I'd laugh at Misha getting shocked. Getting electrically shocked has zero comical appeal to me. Hate is a strong word.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 23, 2015)

Cake Machine said:


> Most forums are. None of them are like this place for modding, and anti free speech wouldn't be the point anyway.
> 
> FYI my first ban was for saying that the band Extreme were not cool (they weren't, ever), in a post where I also extolled the virtues of the band (...I quite liked them at the time...), all in relation to a Pornograffitti-themed N4 that cost 4 GRAND.
> 
> ...



Did you just use the word "tact" to describe you or the things you post? 

I know I fly off at the mouth (or keyboard I suppose), but I also never claimed to be tactful...


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 23, 2015)

Nats said:


> Who will be his bride now?


----------



## Cake Machine (Dec 23, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> Did you just use the word "tact" to describe you or the things you post?
> 
> I know I fly off at the mouth (or keyboard I suppose), but I also never claimed to be tactful...



-IC

TACTIC

Damn you. Damn you all the way to eternal Emmure land.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 23, 2015)

Cake Machine said:


> -IC
> 
> TACTIC
> 
> Damn you. Damn you all the way to *Eternal Enemies* Emmure land.


Fixed.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 23, 2015)

You can clearly see that you didn't actually use the word "tactic" in the quote that I posted. It's there in writing... In fact, I did a CTRL + F and searched for the word. It doesn't exist anywhere on that page until you edit your post. But oh well...


----------



## Explorer (Dec 23, 2015)

Well I think I have left you all waiting in suspense long enough, being as it's been a whole day since everyone else in my band quit rather than be near me. I want to first start out by saying the amount of positive support I have gotten since this news broke has been incredible, and I am so thankful to have so many true fans stand behind me during this time while completely ignoring all those stories about me not really bringing positive energy in, dragging my heels after taking time to recover, and so on. As far as the future goes, I am happy to tell you all that this is not the end of my band.

There is in fact a new line up right now and we are currently working on a new studio album. I know, right? It's only been a little over 24 hours, but I completely had auditions and already have a full band ready to go, and we drank eight cases of Red Bull and wrote over 200 songs, so now it's a matter of just winnowing it down to material which we think we can foist on people who don't really have a lot of taste in the first place, so it shouldn't take much time at all! 

Who is in the band now? What's the album tentatively called? Well, even though I totally have all those details nailed down in one day, I'm suddenly shy about telling you. In fact, I think it will be better to give the appearance that I'm just making this up, so as to keep your interest as the weeks and months drag on with no actual proof, so please buy into this when I claim there is something to look forward to. In fact, just to make my non-nouncement even bigger, I want you to think the new unrehearsed band will make up for lost time next year by claiming we'll start some tour dates in Europe and then make our way back to the US around this time next year. Gee, since this is clearly unrealistic, I'm even going to promise that we'll do lots of international dates beyond those, to raise the hopes of everyone who might give me cash, no matter in what nation they live.

Thank you all so much for your love and support, and to those of you who actually understand the music business and touring: please don't point out any actual facts about how much work and planning, in travel, venue booking and promotion, are required for international touring. 

What a difference a day makes, right?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 24, 2015)

Frankie Palmeri Announces Emmure Will Become Solo Rap Project - The Daily Bro


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Dec 24, 2015)

^^^ Good God, now I understand the hate for him. What a .... stain.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 24, 2015)

Just in case you thought that was serious... the Daily Bro dedicates itself to news items which you will never find anywhere else... ever.

I found out after Snopes investigated a Daily Bro story about Godsmack, after receiving complaints, changing its name to Powerchord.

----

BTW, if I hadn't read Palmeri's claimson the real Emmure facebook page about already having a band ready to go and about the plans for the next 12 months., I would have thought those to be a parody as well. Knowing that Palmeri was already making wild claims in real life in the last day, I'm glad i knew about the Daily Bro, because I totally would have bought that article as being just as truly representative of Palmeri's inner fantasy life.


----------



## Cake Machine (Dec 24, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> You can clearly see that you didn't actually use the word "tactic" in the quote that I posted. It's there in writing... In fact, I did a CTRL + F and searched for the word. It doesn't exist anywhere on that page until you edit your post. But oh well...



Living up to the auld user name... to clarify - i.e.tactic was what I meant to write, not tact. I didn't edit my post. I damned you for picking up on a typo and writing a paragraph based on said typo. And now I damn you again for not understanding that I conceded, and tried to clarify once already, and now am having to again but spelled out.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 24, 2015)

^ Banned again. Its like a competitive sport for him at this point.



Explorer said:


> I found out after Snopes investigated a Daily Bro story about Godsmack, after receiving complaints, changing its name to Powerchord.



That's hilarious.


----------



## Hachetjoel (Dec 24, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> ^ Banned again. Its like a competitive sport for him at this point



well that should free up some time for him to let everyone on 4chan know he's 12.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 24, 2015)

This topic needs more details about the forthcoming Thy Art is Emmure-Derp album and tour.


----------



## asher (Dec 24, 2015)

Explorer's on point this thread


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Apr 22, 2016)

So, Josh Travis is Emmure's new guitarist.

Emmure debuts new lineup


----------



## gunch (Apr 22, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> So, Josh Travis is Emmure's new guitarist.
> 
> Emmure debuts new lineup



WHY DUDE


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 22, 2016)

No


----------



## exo (Apr 23, 2016)

more shocking than that, Wikipedia is showing Ben Lionetti back in the band........I realize Wikipedia is not always the most reliable source and easily manipulated......but if true, it's a real head scratcher.

I don't even like Emmure, and this thread bump sent me down an Internet rabbit hole looking them up........SMH.....


----------



## Draceius (Apr 23, 2016)

This upsets me, I was hoping to see more glass cloud material but that band just dissipated out of nowhere it seems.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 23, 2016)

Now if they can just find a replacement for Frankie they'll have a great lineup


----------



## kevdes93 (Apr 23, 2016)

Whyyyy did frankie have to steal a sweet tech metal guitarist for cheerio core


----------



## Zalbu (Apr 23, 2016)

kevdes93 said:


> Whyyyy did frankie have to steal a sweet tech metal guitarist for cheerio core




Can't blame the guy, but it's still a shame. Wonder if that means that Glass Cloud are completely dead.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Apr 23, 2016)

Draceius said:


> This upsets me, I was hoping to see more glass cloud material but that band just dissipated out of nowhere it seems.


Jerry said a few times on social media that they were writing new material and he was proud of it, but nothing seemed to come of it. I guess it depends on how much of a commitment Emmure becomes. 

But on a serious note, while it is one of my favorite guitarists and biggest influences teaming up with a complete pile of arrogant sh*t, remember that money and fame can buy anything. Josh can probably afford to make a living as a musician now.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Apr 23, 2016)

have always been a big fan of Emmure, and I've always loved Josh Travis' playing.... So I guess I'm the only person actually stoked about this..?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 23, 2016)

MythicSquirrel said:


> have always been a big fan of Emmure, and I've always loved Josh Travis' playing.... So I guess I'm the only person actually stoked about this..?



Yes


----------



## pastanator (Apr 23, 2016)

MythicSquirrel said:


> have always been a big fan of Emmure, and I've always loved Josh Travis' playing.... So I guess I'm the only person actually stoked about this..?



I mean I'll check it out. Goodbye to the Gallows/the one with Kurt Angle on the cover and Danza 3 were both in pretty heavy rotation for me when I was in high school.


----------



## Randy (Apr 23, 2016)

Outside of Frankie being a douche, I've actually liked Emmure musically for a long time. By most accounts, Jerry Roush was just as much of a diva as Frankie is; and those guys were able to make a pretty awesome project in spite of that.

If they hold it together, I anticipate a neat album on the horizon


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 23, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yes



 This made me laugh so hard!


----------



## Masoo2 (Apr 23, 2016)

Really excited that Josh joined Frankie.

Always loved Glass Cloud/The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza, and Emmure was always decent too.


----------



## MobiusR (Apr 24, 2016)

Inside sources said Josh isn't joining but helping out with touring (filling in) and recording/writing the new album.


----------



## gunch (Apr 24, 2016)

MobiusR said:


> Inside sources said Josh isn't joining but helping out with touring (filling in) and recording/writing the new album.



Except that's like... everything a band member does?


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Apr 24, 2016)

The new lineup is:


Guitars &#8211; Josh Travis (Glass Cloud, ex-The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravagazna)
Bass &#8211; Phil Lockett (ex-The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravagazna)
Drums &#8211; Josh Miller (ex-Glass Cloud)


----------



## Draceius (Apr 24, 2016)

Wait so it's basically Danza with a .... vocalist?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## MikeH (Apr 24, 2016)

I'll give it a listen. Some Emmure tunes are catchy when you're in the gym or just looking for something to crank in the car. And Josh is a fantastic musician all around, so I highly doubt it will be bad musically.


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm down. Don't care for much of emmure but they were always tight live.


----------



## right_to_rage (Apr 24, 2016)

Ahh, hopefully josh just writes everything


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 24, 2016)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Now if they can just find a replacement for Frankie they'll have a great lineup



It's funny, because people have said the same thing about Limp Bizkit for years.

Frankie really IS like his idol!


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Apr 25, 2016)

This is ....ing amazing.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Apr 25, 2016)

silverabyss said:


> Except that's like... everything a band member does?



Maybe they just mean to say that he's only there as a temporary member until they find a more permanent player. 

I think this could be neat. I've always known Emmure as that kind of beatdown-core "f*ck frets" band that was almost like The Acacia Strain but not as good. Couldn't ever really get into them for whatever reason (I actually tried to) but not bad if you're in that kind of mood. 
Josh though, is...not that type of player _at all_, so this should be really interesting, if nothing else.

I'm actually...kind of excited.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 25, 2016)

Hopefully someone else is writing lyrics and recording vocals, too...
I'm more interested in what the previous members of Emmure put together than what Frankie can build up around his "talent"


----------



## zerofocus (Apr 25, 2016)

Looking at this lineup...... could I actually be excited to for an Emmure Release

I'm trying to imagine GlassCloud/TonyDanza style craziness and heaviness with Sturgis styled production with Frankie's best vocal delivery 

I think that could potentially sound awesome


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Apr 25, 2016)

zerofocus said:


> [...] with Frankie's best vocal delivery


We're way past 2006-2007, man.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Apr 25, 2016)

Draceius said:


> Wait so it's basically Danza with a .... vocalist?



Beat me to it. I'm pretty sure Frankie is the only vocalist in the known universe who could manage to have those guys backing him and lay down garbage enough vocal tracks to ruin an otherwise killer album. Maybe also Gus from Volumes, but I digress...


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Apr 30, 2016)

Video is up.

Watch Pro Shot EMMURE Footage Showing The New Lineup In Action - Rock Feed


----------



## BrailleDecibel (May 1, 2016)

I'm not the biggest fan of their newest material, but the new lineup did justice to "I Thought You Met Telly and Turned Me Into Casper", so I'm definitely on board to hear something new from these dudes.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (May 1, 2016)

BrailleDecibel said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of their newest material, but the new lineup did justice to "I Thought You Met Telly and Turned Me Into Casper", so I'm definitely on board to hear something new from these dudes.


My thoughts on that song as well. It immediately stuck out while I was watching the set.

Frankie still sounds like sh*t though. It's pretty bad. I'm sure this was groovy as f*ck live, but I'm still just waiting for all the new members to come out and be like: "Sike! Got yo a*s, Frankie!"

I can't tell if it's from the bad audio quality or what, but it sounds like Josh dialed in his old pre-Fractal tone on those Mesa Dual Rectifiers.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Oct 13, 2016)

New Emmure! What do you guys think? Still sounds like them to me:


----------



## Randy (Oct 13, 2016)

Some Tesseract-y amidjent going on in there.


----------



## Masoo2 (Oct 13, 2016)

It's actually really, REALLY nice. Like wow, I didn't expect Josh/the rest of the new members to have that big of an impact on the sound.

I just hope there is a bit more variation on the rest of the album. This song gets a bit repetitive at times (I mean, it IS Emmure), but overall I dig it a ton.


----------



## xCaptainx (Oct 13, 2016)

Well that was.....Emmure.


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 13, 2016)

I actually really dig it. Yup...I said it.


----------



## Nlelith (Oct 14, 2016)

I like some of their older music more.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Oct 15, 2016)

xCaptainx said:


> Well that was.....Emmure.



This, pretty much.
It's not bad, definitely listenable. Would for sure call it an improvement.


----------



## bloc (Oct 17, 2016)

Honestly, the new song ain't bad at all


----------



## Bearitone (Oct 17, 2016)

I only saw emmure once and while they put on a good show, Frankie did not seem like a very pleasant person to be around. He seemed prett cocky and mean. Not like it was just a stage presence, but who he actually was. I could see why the band may want to leave. And he wouldn't high five any of the fans in the crowd so .... that


----------



## Masoo2 (Oct 17, 2016)

I've actually heard that he is very down to Earth and quite friendly, kinda similar to how people view Fronz.

idk though, he could have had a rough day or something.


----------



## noob_pwn (Oct 17, 2016)

kindsage said:


> I only saw emmure once and while they put on a good show, Frankie did not seem like a very pleasant person to be around. He seemed prett cocky and mean. Not like it was just a stage presence, but who he actually was. I could see why the band may want to leave. And he wouldn't high five any of the fans in the crowd so .... that



That's bs Frankie is a mate of mine and a good, humble bloke. He just has a resting bitchface, people think he's angry and pissed off but he's not that's just how he chills.


----------



## Veldar (Oct 18, 2016)

It's super catchy I dig it.


----------



## Nlelith (Dec 15, 2016)

Now, this sounds much better than previous song.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 16, 2016)

Masoo2 said:


> I've actually heard that he is very down to Earth and quite friendly, kinda similar to how people view Fronz.
> 
> idk though, he could have had a rough day or something.



I've never met Fronz, but based on music alone, I'd rather listen to Attila. Except for that last album. It was trash. [unless they came out with another one more recently.]


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 16, 2016)

Nlelith said:


> Now, this sounds much better than previous song.




I like this! Sounds like Josh brought out the 8-string for this one.


----------



## oc616 (Dec 16, 2016)

WTF, is this even Emmure? BECAUSE I LOVE IT!

Josh really was the best thing to happen to this band.


----------



## bpprox22 (Dec 16, 2016)

Yup, I like this


----------



## Gitte (Dec 17, 2016)

What I like about the new song is that it sounds like Glass Cloud but with a better singer  I never liked the original Glass Cloud singer's voice tbh.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Dec 17, 2016)

So stoked to be stoked about an Emmure record.
Frankie always had this aspect to his vocals that I liked, and this new sound fits so, so well, itching for a release date.

I think everything Josh touches just turns into gold.


----------



## bhakan (Dec 17, 2016)

It's amazing the difference an entirely new band makes in a band's sound .


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 17, 2016)

bhakan said:


> It's amazing the difference an entirely new band makes in a band's sound .


----------



## Masoo2 (Dec 17, 2016)

I hope more new tracks will be released before the Carry The Flame tour, because that would take it from being an 8/10 show to a 10/10 show.


----------



## Joose (Mar 5, 2017)

So... who else has listened to the album?

To my ears, everyone but Frankie leaving is the best thing that could have happened. 

A truly shocking 9/10 from me


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Mar 5, 2017)

Quite shockingly good to my ears as well! You can say what you want about Frankie as a person, but he sure knows how to put together a backing band!


----------



## oc616 (Mar 5, 2017)

The opener was brutal, track 2 put me off a bit with that cringey vocal delivery, then the rest slayed, 

Josh Travis turns .... into diamonds, Natural Born Killer is a huge standout for me.


----------



## Semi-pro (Mar 5, 2017)

The few songs I've heard are pretty good. All it took was 7 albums and Josh in the band to make me say that


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Mar 5, 2017)

I told myself that I would never own one of the band's albums (despite knowing a few of their songs and having seen them live). But man...that new Josh Travis album...I had to pick up a copy.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah Frankie is a garbage human being, bigly... but I'll be honest I don't really consider the quality of the people behind the music I listen to.

tl;dr I'm not pro-hiring-a-hitman-to-kill-your-wife, but I sure do love Awakened by As I Lay Dying.


----------



## endmysuffering (Mar 5, 2017)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I told myself that I would never own one of the band's albums (despite knowing a few of their songs and having seen them live). But man...that new Josh Travis album...I had to pick up a copy.



Imo the album is another great Josh Travis album with some dumbass screaming on top of it.


----------



## Sikthness (Mar 5, 2017)

Josh has done the unthinkable and made a listenable Emmure album. TBH i really like some of these songs...the end breakdown in Shinjuku Masterlord...Natural Born Killers. Flag of the Beast and Russian Hotel are good, but Call me Ninib and Turtle in a Hare (the most GC sounding song imo) are cool as hell


----------



## Triple7 (Mar 5, 2017)

Grabbed it off iTunes, I loved it. Quite a few great tracks on here. That verse riff in Shinjuku Masterlord, what the hell chord is that? It sounds sick!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Mar 6, 2017)

oc616 said:


> The opener was brutal, track 2 put me off a bit with that cringey vocal delivery, then the rest slayed,
> 
> Josh Travis turns .... into diamonds, Natural Born Killer is a huge standout for me.



Pretty much this.
I love Frankie's delivery but his cleans don't really do it for me if they're more than the occasional line. That and it's a bit cliche to hear "I don't give a f*ck" on an Emmure song by now 

But overall, definitely a solid album. Will be in my rotation for sure. The three preview songs and NBK were really good, and Smokey is 10/10 for a guilty pleasure downtuned beatdown fix. 
Shoutout to Josh Miller too, the drums on this record were a lot of fun to play through.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 11, 2017)

I never thought I'd be an Emmure fan, but this new album is great. I credit that wholly to Josh and co., as he's some sort of musical wizard. I saw them live last night, and he seemed so bored playing the old material. Definitely had great stage presence the whole time, but you could tell everything was a cake walk. On top of that, Frankie is definitely good at getting the crowd into the music, so I'll at least give him credit there.


----------



## Jake (Mar 11, 2017)

I just listened to this new album and I'm shocked that I like it as well. I liked early Emmure stuff but then it all started to kinda blend together and I completely stopped caring but this new Glass Cloud-Emmure is pretty tight.


----------



## Veldar (Mar 14, 2017)

Are there any interviews with Josh about this album? Curious to hear what he has to say about it.


----------



## bpprox22 (Mar 14, 2017)

Veldar said:


> Are there any interviews with Josh about this album? Curious to hear what he has to say about it.



Tour update #1


Tour update #2


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 14, 2017)

Frankie seems like a chill dude totally opposite of everything I've ever heard about him.


----------



## jmeezle (Mar 14, 2017)

I saw them with ATB and it was one of the most boring stage shows I've seen in a long time. Josh had great energy but that was about it... Fankie just stood in one place the entire set. It was the first show of the tour so that could have played a factor. Even though I don't know any Emmure songs they sounded pretty cool and at least the crowd was into it


----------



## MikeH (Mar 14, 2017)

When I saw them, they were all super into it, including Frankie. Maybe it was the first show thing. They killed it, and that's coming from a guy who is only a fan of Goodbye To The Gallows and the new album.


----------



## Veldar (Mar 17, 2017)

Well I'm going to have to check them out when they hit Australia, the 3 or 4 songs I've heard are so groovy without just chugging opens. All the bending and scrapes makes me think of car bomb, but actually moshable.


----------



## rocky0 (Mar 17, 2017)

The new album slams. Great fun groovy metal music with a nu-metal feel to it.


----------



## squids (Mar 17, 2017)

i saw on josh's instagram that he was working on new glass cloud stuff, like in the last few weeks, so maybe just a stand-in.
look at yourself is pretty damn good though. i'm gonna go ahead and say josh wrote everything tho haha.
also, when frankie says "see me in the streets, what it do son" i lost it


----------



## MikeH (Mar 18, 2017)

I doubt he's a stand in. Many people can manage two bands, and I highly doubt he'd rather be making Glass Cloud money over Emmure money.


----------

